# Weight loss support for next TX Part 2



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi girlies and happy chatting 


xxx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Bookmarking - although after a bottle of red I guess i'm not reallly trying to lose weight 
xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell yeah... after 5 weeks on holiday in the UK I lost nearly a stone... must be all the cycling around!


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Book marking

Loving the weight loss after a hol go girl xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

blimey well done saucy sailoress. 
doddyclaire, ive now been told no alcohol at all whilst waiting for next FET, im not going to go through xmas without the odd one though..lol
Masiemoo- how are you hun?? 
Hello to samuel jackson,  and everyone else cant remmeber names this morning and cant look back as we've moved threads lol


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ladies. I am swollen and sore, back in tomorrow for ET , day 2 , 2 embryos . Xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

lost another 1lb so going slowly in the right direction  
Thinking of you maisie moo, best of luck hun.xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well done Angela, you are doing really well!!! Xx

I've had my ET, 2 little ones on board


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on being PUPO maisie moo.xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations on being pupo Maise thats great news and fingers crossed your going to a fab early xmas pressy xxx

Well done on the weight loss Angela xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Maisie - Sorry I missed your earlier posts!  Congrats on being PUPO, feet up and take it easy lady 

Angela - slow and steady - you are doing really well!!  xx

Hi Sam - hows things?

AFM - I give up, got no interest, even though clinic have said how much more beneficial it'll be to tx if I lose weight, I just can't shed any, its nearly xmas and i'm buggered if i'm gonna deprive myself now    So I guess i'll have to stay overweight and hope it doesn't affect my tx too much

xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there

All ok with me Doddy, well i'm sort of trying but finding im loving my food at the mo, ive got back into my exercise pretty good this week tho, went for a run sun, gym mon, tue, thur and run this morn so feel good for that as you always feel better after doing some exercise dont you. Im sure you'll be fine when it comes to your next lot of treatment.  When is it you start your next lot xx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Blimey Sam  I got knackered just readin that  !!

Got my schedule through this morning, baseline scan 29/12 start stims 30/12 so its gonna be a very sober new years eve for me

xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey doddy were going to be pretty close with our cycle as i have baseline scan 22nd Dec (because of xmas) and hopefully start to inject 27th so like you it will be a alcohol free new year but it will hopefully be well worth it    xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

What a great start to the new yaer, samuel jackson and doddyclaire, i already know of 5 BFPS all due bewtween march and may, and fingers crossed you'll be both be posting they'll be two more..:0))


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hiya, 

On the weight loss road again. 

Started Dunkan today ...!

Bridge xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

overthebridge, whats Dunkan?? 
gutted i stayed the same this week, but suppose with crimbo coming up should be pleased to maintain, just dont want to gain any.x


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi everyone

BFN for me last saturday....so its time to focus on something I can do something about! 
Hoping to get 3 stone off before my next shot! Any advice gratefully received.

ps how do I get a ticker...maybe that will embaress me into action!


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

parvastella, so sorry for your BFP, if you click on ticker it should direct you and enable you to set up your own.xx


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Angela, 

I changed my mind and had a nother week off! 

Dunkan Diet is a French guy who says eat meat all week then Meat and veg alt days.

The books well written and £2 in 'the works' discount book shop at the moment. The web site is tres expensive (£350) but has a little questionair thing you can fill in.  

I'm doing week one again as I spent most of my first week eating buns every day (no - not a part of the diet). Surprisingly put on 4 lbs but then the water retention in my cycle probably isnt going to help. 

Heres to monday!!

Bridge xx


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Angela...I have my ticker now! That should embarass me into action!

Back at the gym yesterday...a rather poor 13km in an hour and a bit...**** poor really. Never mind I'll do better tomorrow.

Good luck with the diets everyone...wishing everyone baby luck


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

parvastella, im sure you'll get there, not a great time to start over crimbo, but i look at it if wasnt looking at what im eating, id have alot more to lose after xmas, after all, xmas is only 1 day!!!! lol


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Angela....Christmas is just one day! I'm working with the theory if it isn't absolutely the tastiest thing I've ever eaten it ain't worth the calories! And I can only have something 'bad' in moderation on a gym day!  

Hopefully I can get a few pounds off before Christmas and then I'll go into the new year feeling better  

Good luck with the diets everyone


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

pleased to report 2lb off this week.x


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Well done Angela your doing this thread proud unlike me   keep it up xxx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Well done Angela!!!  

I have well & truly given up now the chocolates have come out and the advent calenders!!  Only another 3 weeks til stims start 

xxx


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done Angela    

I seem to have got 8lb off...it must be to do with the hormones..now that treatment has stopped I've lost what I put on...yahy!

Anyway, no slacking for me, I have a proxy arrangement with a friend...they eat the sweeties on my behalf and I do the gym thing for them!  

Going to have a gym frenzy over the weekend! Strike while the irons hot and the mind is in the right mood!

Luck and baby dust to all the dieters


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ladies

I seemed to not be picking up the thread for a while so apologies for quietness. Had some bad news, bfn last Monday   that was my third go- now time off to contemplate what next. 

I need to get back on track. In summer I list about 11lbs and I can feel its all back on. Face and bum are suffering!!!! I haven't managed to go back to fat club yet, will be new year now. 

Well done Angela- you are doing really well!

Xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Maisiemoo, i'm so sorry on your BFN, the 3rd one is pretty painful.....  
dont rush into fat club, try and enjoy Chrimbo the best you can, and hopefully things might be brighter for 2012.xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry girls dont know what im doing, another 2lb again this week, 1st stone gone...yipee.....


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

another 1lb gone, just dont want to let xmas do too much damage!!!!


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeahhh well done Angela your doing so well and the week before xmas, im sure you will be fine over christmas its only a couple of days and if you do go off the rails jump back on the asap and you'll be back on it, well done again, its such a nice feeling when you see it coming off xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well done Angela, you are doing so well!

I'm resembling mr blobby! I haven't weighed but know I'm back to biggest again. I go back to fat club on 9 th jan, til then, Sod it!

Have a great Christmas all xxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Samuel Jackson, I was surprised with a 1lb this week as had a fantastic 3 course calorie laden meal out, but felt so fill couldn't eat it all, and so rich as well, guess my body just isn't used to It now.                                                                                                                                                                                                                Maisemoo, I go back to WW on the 4th although can go Next thursday and get weighed at another venue. I'll see what I'm doing.                                                              I'm hoping that I can be a WW that stays the same or loses over xmas the feeling getting into a pair of jeans that I haven't worn for well over a year was fantastic !!! I'd rather go with out a few bits as this last cycle is all we have left and that's more important to me than anything :0))) happy Christmas to you all. Xx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Well done Ang, you are doing so well xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Doddy claire :0))
Good luck starting stimms.xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all. Sid the diets for a few days and don't deny yourself! 

Have a good one and let's hope the new years brings us all we wish for . Xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

ive tried to be reasonably good, back on it today, sick of cold meats , pickles, roast dinners...lol


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've not been good in the slightest Angela, I'm actually deliberately being a pig even though it makes me unhappy and I've put on loads!!!!! I'm so silly. Back to fat club Monday 9th Jan. xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

you have to do what makes is right for you, i started today with good intentions, then a run in with the ex, and a upset DD, resulted in chocolate buttons..lol back to fat club 4 th Jan.xx 

Have a great new year ladies and heres hoping 2012 is our year.xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy new year to all and lets refocus on this weightloss ! My goal to lose a stone by my birthday, 24th feb... Tough but doable ... Xx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like i'll be back on the weightloss, got at leas another month now until we can start due to unexpected houseguests in my womb - think it may be fibroids  xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no doddy   best to get them sorted tho xxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

on know doddyclaire, such a shame, nut like masiemoo says best to get sorted 1st.xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

So ladies, I braved the wii fit tonight to weigh myself...... In 2 months I've put on 12 lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I knew I'd been bad but that's the shock I needed to kick start. Back on the healthy eating tomorrow and back to fat club next Monday.


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Evening girls

Maisemoo thats a bit pants   but least youve had a good time and enjoyed yourself    it will soon come off once you start to be good, sure you will do well x

Doddy thats a bit pant too    hope your ok about it (well you know what i mean) and hope they get it sorted for you  

Hi to everyone else hope youve all had lovely christmas and new near xx

Sam xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

masiemoo, not looking forward to my weih in on wednesday :0((
have to say the wii fit isnt very good with weigh ins, you could have got off and on again and it would have said something different. 
hello  and happy new year samuel jackson.
Dossy any update from you hun?? xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy New Year to you too Angela - hope weigh in goes ok for you, you'll soon get back into it xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Well wasn't too bad put on a 1lb and a half. X


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well done angela, thats not bad at all!

I only did wii weigh in as guide. Back to fat club Monday then will just weigh there. I've been good for 2 days now and already feel less puffy in face. Will see what Monday brings x


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Well done Angela that really good over christmas, keep it up xx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## stubbybird75 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Girls, is it ok for me to come back and join you again?  Have started the CD diet today and ready to kick my fat butt lol xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

of course you can join us stubby :0))))


----------



## stubbybird75 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bless ya, thanks Angela xxx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Evening ladies....

So, I've been on wii fit again and I know they are temperamental but I've lost 7lbs      now, it's a bit of false weight as I was so puffy and bloated think lot of it is water. Just show's though 6 days of eating well and drinking loads of water, I am less blotted, skin better and feel better already  

Bit gutted as go fat club Monday and I've started all the hard work already !

X


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

hello everyone!
May i join? Joined a fatclub last jan, had a short break in the summer but went back after hols, have shifted 2 stone since last -failed -cycle. Chuffed at the post xmas weigh-in that I only gained a pound. We're now on embryo donation, so my weight is the only thing I could think of to help tx work. I'm on long-term pred, and took clexane with last 2 cycles. Who knows? 
It's such a lottery!


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi seemslike4eva.. Well done on the weightloss so far, that's brill! When is your next go ? Xxx


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Next go will be as soon as DH gets a nice cheque through the post! He slipped on a wet floor in a pub last year, they admitted liability, so as soon the settlement arrives, I'll be off   . Got all my drugs ready... aiming for Feb/Mar.


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome seemslike4eva, well done on your weight loss, and good luck on forthcoming cycle.xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey ladies... Can I join u? 

I remember a few of you from the summer time when I was on here. Sorry I been away for so long, but miscarriage got to me&i came bk online a week or so ago only to have yet another failed treatment with an appearance from the   yesterday!  
Totally gutted and down in dumps! 

Next plan of action is to get the Xmas weight off, and the depression weight off and my fat  back into my size 10 skinny jeans! 

Pls help! X


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

i was hoping that I could join you.  do you have weekly weigh ins?

xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi sugarpielaura

I went to weight watchers last year so did have weekly weigh ins. I got to goal but now with my treatment and Xmas, I'm a stone heavier and need some inspiration!!!! 

Wat diet are u doing?? Xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome to the new ladies   some of us are at weight clubs like slimming old, ww etc, some just doing it themselves. Up to you 

I went back to fat club tonight, first time since 10th October..  I'm back to what  I Was when I started there. I lost 11lbs then gone up and down over 6 months of treatment etc. Back to being good!!!


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Maisie moo!

Very brave to go bk to club tonight. That's exactly wat I need to go to shock me bk into being good! I just can't snap out of the nice fattening foods!


Need hypnosis I think! X


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome back katreekinsbury, wish the circumstances were better hun.xx
hello to sugarpielaura.xx

As regards weigh in ladies its up to you, im on ww, and weigh in on a wednesday night, pop on and update whenever you feel you want to ))

Maisiemoo, nothing like a pir of scales to get you back on track, im not quite back into it yet, but need to be, 2012 bring it on....


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi angela29a!!! 

How have u been since we last spoke? Yeh sad circumstances why I'm bk over here, but hay ho... Keep on going and now get this sad dreadful week ours my hair and start a fresh next week with my **** crunches and lettuce leaf diet!!


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi ladies
Do you mind if I join in? I was on this thread last summer before a DE cycle, which resulted in a BFP but very sadly ended in an early mc. I'm not sure what I'm doing next treatment wise - I'm just waiting for another surgery (for endometriosis), which might involve the bowel so I can't really plan any more tx till I know what's happening with that. So, the only thing I can do while I wait is to try to get as healthy & fit as possible. I've 2 stone to lose - I'd been doing so well and then after the mc I just resorted to that v healthy combo of chocolate & wine. So here I am, can't get into any of my clothes & turning 40 next month but I'm determined to be able to get into my jeans for my birthday, and looking forward to giving & getting lots of support & encouragement!

Angela I remember you from the board last summer too - I'm so sorry about your last cycle. You're doing so well getting a stone down & keeping it off over Christmas! 

Stubbybird do you mind me asking what's the CD diet?

Looking forward to chatting to you all   

Lily


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ladies

Welcome lily.  

I went back to fat club ( I'm at rosemary Conley, diet plus we do hours class after) . Was shock to see my weight so diff from wii fit weight BUT I've eaten like a pig so only me to blame. I'm trying really hard, healthy portions, no treats - lost done weight last week if own accord, let's hope I do this week!

I'm 40 too in feb. what dates your bday.? My aim was to lose stone for bday!!!! 

X


----------



## stubbybird75 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Lilly, welcome hun.  CD is the Cambridge Diet, shakes and soups only at the mo, 3 times a day, not the best thing to do, but the weight shifts quickly (obviously as your starving most of the time lol).  Weigh in for me tonight, hopefully I have lost the 11lb the wii told me but like maisie said it can be deceiving.

Well done Maisie on going back, you can do this hun.  Bday not too far away.  Mine is in Nov so I have a while to go thank goodness xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

hi Lilycan, thank you we rae doing an FET later in the year. 

stayed the same at WW this week, but only myself to blame, going to stick at it 100% this week!!!!

Stubby how did you get on??


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the warm welcome.  

I am currently not really doing a diet.  I just keep eating.  Not sure what is going on with me!!  I wonder whether losing weight would help my chances at IVF?  Have you ever been given any advice on this?

xx


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

evening,
sugarpie, I was refused treatment at one (private) clinic cos my BMI was over 30, but the other (NHS) never mentioned my weight. Having shifted a bit already, my BMI is now at 30. No-one has mentioned my weight recently, but as I haven't had any luck, I thought it was worth a try to see if it does the trick, in the long run it'll do me good anyway.
Katree, I'm longing for the day I can even get a leg into size 10 jeans    . Did buy a pair of size 12 jersey trousers today, first time since my teens.
Angela, I'm doing WW too, our leader counts staying the same as good as a loss. Unfortunately, I,ve been having Baileys in my bedtime drink, instead of milk  
I'm impressed Stubby that you even manage to get out of bed on CD..... not tried it, but found slimfast hard enough.
   away we go exercise & healthy eating xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

General rule is nhs won't treat over 30 bmi, most private are under 35 bmi. There are proven links between weight and fertility but just because we lose weight, doesn't mean it will work. It's so tough isn't it!!!!!! I'm quite tall and average size and build yet my bmi is high as my weight is high - I swearr I have concrete legs! It really gets me down!

Still, that's why we are all here and a bit of weight loss wont do anyone any harm. I went for dinner tonight and had the lighter choice pasta, small portion with a side salad - boring !!!!!! But needs must


----------



## stubbybird75 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey girlies Angela staying the same is great Hun considering we are just after Xmas, well done, you have come so far already lovey xxx

Sugar I was refused tx at private clinic first time cause I was over 30, then I lost a stone in the month of dec ( I know blooming hard) and they allowed me tx cause I was then 29.34.  The next tx all they did was weigh me.  But having weight around your tummy can have an effect on your fertility, however my acu lady says if a little weight is in the family / genes and there are kids in the family it won't stop it happening.  So I suppose it's best to get a bit off but don't drive yourself nuts!! 

Well girls I lost 9 1/2 lb this week.  Am really pleased, also lost 10 1/2 inches off my body yipee.  Not continuing with cd as bh don't like it too much so soon before tx xxxx. Have to try something else xxx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

9.5 lbs !!!!!  that's brilliant! I thoroughly recommend rosemary Conley ladies if there's one in your area.. It's such an easy diet, no weighing, no alternate days etc, plus at weigh in you get an aerobics class to. I pay £26 a month so about £5 a class.

Angela- I think your weight loss has been fab. Our teacher says its two weeks for weight to go on so this could be effect of Xmas week for you. But to not put on is fab! 

Xxxx


----------



## stubbybird75 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahh thanks Maisie, I think I'll have a look into that hun thanks xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

Not sure why this thread was set up  Fertility Friends has a dedicated Weight Loss board set up for everyone to use.
It is a locked thread so the general public cannot see/look up your posts  

To ask for access to this board you need to do the following
go to your *Profile* Tab at the top of the page
On the left hand side under the heading *Modify Profile* there is a tab called *Group Membership*
Then you fill in the form to get access to the *Weight Loss board.*

There are lots of articles about weight loss, Incentives help, threads for all the different diet plans, hints and tips etc

Can everyone ask for access to this board and once everyone is gone over I will lock this thread

Ta Muchley


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Shellebell - is there anyway you can move us to long term chat as for me its more about that than the weightloss tips etc ?.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

if you are wanting a general chatter we have the waiting for next cycle thread until you start again
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278243.0


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ladies

I was quite enjoying our little group catch ups  I don't really want to be part of a larger weight loss thread at the moment so I'll say bye for now. Good luck with your losses and your next cycles whenever they may be. Good luck xxxx


----------



## stubbybird75 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi shellbelle we are all happy supporting each other here. Am a little confused why it needs to close?


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Shellbell me as well, we are chatting about weight loss to help us on our next TX, as we have always done on this thread since I started over a year ago. 

Dont want to chat with lots of others, we are all happy here, Maisiemoo has already gone, not good, thought this group/ website was to help people in our situation??


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

I've filled  in the 'join group' request, but happy here... at least it's easily accessible


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Seemslike4eva, with WW ive finally found one i like, lol x
Masiemoo, theres not a rosemary conley near me unfortuntaely, sounds good though.x
sugar, i was told under 30 bmi, im at thr upper limit, and as everything else goes well on tx, thought my weight might be the key, so trying to lose stone for next cycle. Feel beeter for it, so nothing to lose and evrything to gain.
Stubby, hope you find a plan thats suits.
doddy, how are you hun?

Have a great weekend every one, im making most of thread while we still can.:0))


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I was just suggesting that there is a more helpful thread for you if you are going through weightloss
If you are wanting general support while waiting for your next cycle we have a chatter thread that I have stickied at the top of the page for everyone to help one another. 
You all could be the 1st members to start off the 'waiting for next treatment' thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278243.0

We generally ask not to have repeated threads to make the site easier for everyone to use, support each and every member and also safeguard the working/gubbings of the website itself


----------

